# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Fantasy Competitions

## TetedeCourse

Podium Cafeen sivuilla käynnistyy koko vuoden kestävä virtuaalipeli: "The Virtual Directeur Sportif", jossa valitset 25 ajajaa koko vuodeksi - lisää aiheesta:

http://podiumcafevds.com/index.php

Muita vastaavanlaisia pelejä löytyy cyclingfeverin sivuilta, jossa fillarifoorumilaiset ovat pelailleet mm grand toureja:

http://www.cyclingfever.com/index.html

Kuka on oikeasti kovin tietäjä ? Luvassa mainetta ja kunniaa - taikka sitten häpeää ...!!!

----------


## vetooo

Kuulostaa hyvälle! Pitää samantien käydä tutustumassa tuohon Podiumcafen koko vuoden kestävään viruaalipeliin.

Cyclingfever keräsi mukavasti suosiota viime vuoden Grand Toureissa. Nyt sivusto näyttää tarjoavan pelin jopa Pariisi-Nizzasta. Onko halukkaita pelaajia tulossa mukaan? Fillarifoorumille voisi perustaa sinne jopa oman Pariisi-Nizza -ryhmänsä!

----------


## matik

Täältä ainakin yksi halukas cyclingfeverille, onhan sitä ennenkin oltu vaikka hieman penkin alle mennyt  :Hymy:  Se ei pelaa joka pelkää

----------


## vetooo

Ehkä tuo Podiumcafe saa jäädä minulta. Keskityn pelkästään tuohon Cyclinfeveriin. Siinä riittää tarpeeksi haastetta.  :Hymy:

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Kuulostaa hyvälle! Pitää samantien käydä tutustumassa tuohon Podiumcafen koko vuoden kestävään viruaalipeliin.
> 
> Cyclingfever keräsi mukavasti suosiota viime vuoden Grand Toureissa. Nyt sivusto näyttää tarjoavan pelin jopa Pariisi-Nizzasta. Onko halukkaita pelaajia tulossa mukaan? Fillarifoorumille voisi perustaa sinne jopa oman Pariisi-Nizza -ryhmänsä!



Ei taida olla tarvetta perustaa fillarifoorum ryhmälle omaa Paris-Nizza ryhmää Cyclingreverissä, riittää kun on yleensä fillarifoorum-ryhmässä - siitä sitten näkee kuka osallistuu aina mihinkin kisaan...

Osallistuin tuohon Podium Cafeen koko vuoden kisaan - tosin taisin panna joukkueen sisään liian aikaisin (takaraja on 26.2) ...haastetta tuossa tosiaan - ajajat kiinnitetään KOKO vuodeksi, eikä niitä enää sitten vaihdella - pitää katsoa eteenpäin ajajien kilpailukalentereita, kuinka moneen kisaan mahdollisesti osallistuu, miettiä kuka on vahva grand toureilla, klassikoissa jne jne...ja pisteitäkin saa eri tavalla erilaisista kisoista - no, katsotaan miten äijän käy... :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

> Ei taida olla tarvetta perustaa fillarifoorum ryhmälle omaa Paris-Nizza ryhmää Cyclingreverissä, riittää kun on yleensä fillarifoorum-ryhmässä - siitä sitten näkee kuka osallistuu aina mihinkin kisaan...



Joo, näin se totisesti menee. En oiikein muistanut tuota tekemääni erhettäni, kun perustin Fillarifoorumille jo viime vuonna omat ketjut Touriin ja Vueltaan. Yksi olisi riittänyt, ilman mitään Tour- tai Vuelta-liitteitä.

EDIT: Jaa, eipä siellä ollut mitään "Tour-liitettä". Löytyi juuri sellainen kuin pitikin eli "pelkkä Fillarifoorumi". Kas tässä.

Ja siellä näyttää olevan myös vetooo'n toinen versio paikalla.  :Leveä hymy:  Minun oli pakko liittyä toisella käyttäjänimellä ketjuun, kun edellinen sähköpostifirma meni nurin... Käytän jatkossa"kolmen O:n käyttäjänimeä eli vetooo'ta".  :Hymy:

----------


## spandex

Väsään just joukkuetta tuohon Podium Cafeen kilpailuun. Budjetti loppui tietysti moneen kertaan kesken. Näköjään kansallisista mestaruuksista saa myös pisteitä, joten kyselen tässä pienten maiden pyöräilijöiden perään, joilla on hyvät mahdollisuudet voittaa maansa maantie- tai aika-ajomestaruus.

Eli tuleeko tässä suhteessa mieleen hyvää halvalla? Pienten maiden ylivoimaiset ykkösiä? Onko näitä koottu jollekin sivustolle.

Joo: Kellu ja Jussi löytyy jo mun tiimistä  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Kokeile seuraavia:

- Sergei Ivanov (Katuisha, Venäjä, maantie)
- Rein Taaramäe (Cofidis, Viro, maantie ja tempo)
- Svein Tuft (Garmin, Kanada, tempo)
- Andrei Grivko (Astana, Ukraina, tempo)
- Gustav Larsson (Saxo Bank, Ruotsi, tempo)
- Fabian Cancellara (Saxo Bank, Sveitsi, tempo)  :Sarkastinen: 
- Alberto Contador (Astana, Espanja, tempo)

----------


## spandex

Kiitos vinkeistä! Contador ja Taaramäe mulla jo olikin, Tuft ja Grivko liittyivät tiimiini. Muut mainitsemasi valitettavasti turhan kalliita.

----------


## vetooo

Johnny on muuten pirun kallis Podium Cafessa. Huligaani ei millään mahdu budjettiini. Hänen arvo on tätänykyä kaikkien tiedossa.  :Hymy:  Yllättävän vaikea on valita tuo 25 ajajan ryhmä, kun pelimerkkejä on varsin rajallinen määrä käytössä.

----------


## Sambody

Tästä tulee vielä häpeällinen vuosi, mutta pakkohan se oli rukata omakin joukkue.

----------


## vetooo

Podium Cafen Team Vetooo on valmiina taistoon 2010! Mitkä mahtavat olla arvon foorumilaisten joukkueiden nimet? Allekirjoittaneen tiimi on siis _Team Vetooo_. Ja petri ok:n tavoin, Team Vetooon kokoonpano julkaistaan heti deadlinen umpeuduttua.

----------


## #Juha#

Mukana myös
Tiimi: *Tiimi J*

Ajattelin että äkkiä tekaisen, mutta, mutta ... Vaikeaa ja kun rupee miettiin niin vielä vaikeampaa  :No huh!:  
Ihan hyvät säännöt kuskeja olisi kyllä riittänyt 10 vähemmäkin.

Julkaisen myös oma tiimin täällä  :Nolous:   :Nolous:   :Nolous: .

----------


## #Juha#

Tässä tämä *Tiimi J*

1. 	SAX	Fabian Cancellara	        28		
2. 	QST 	Tom Boonen		22		
3. 	GRM	Tyler Farrar		        20	
4.	RSH	Lance Armstrong    	16		
5.	SKY	Bradley Wiggins		16		
6.	CTT	Carlos Sastre Candil	12		
7.	BBO	Pierrick Fedrigo		8		
8.	FDJ	Sandy Casar		4		
9.	BMC	George Hincapie	        4		
10.	FDJ	Christophe Le Meve	4		
11.	LIQ	Francesco Chicchi	2		
12.	RSH	Fumiyuki Beppu		1	
13.	ALM	Julien Berard		1		
14.	RSH	Sam Bewley		        1		
15.	TSV	Johan Coenen		1		
16.	TSV	Thomas De Gendt	        1		
17.	ALM	Ben Gastauer		1		
18.	RSH	Daryl Impey		        1	
19.	RSH	Markel Irizar Aranburu	1		
20.	TSV	Pieter Jacobs		1		
21.	TSV	Klaas Lodewyck		1		
22.	GRM	Travis Meyer		1		
23.	RSH	Dmitriy Muravyev   	1		
24.	RSH	Ivan Rovny		        1		
25.	RAB	Tom Stamsnijder	        1

----------


## vetooo

*Team Vetooo 2010*

1. Alberto Contador (ESP / Astana)
2. Andre Greipel (GER / Columbia)
3. Franco Pellizotti (ITA / Liquigas)
4. Carlos Sastre (ESP / Cervelo)
5. Oscar Freire (ESP / Rabobank)
6. Robbie McEwen (AUS / Katusha)
7. David Moncoutie (FRA / Cofidis)
8. Kevin Seeldrayers (BEL / Quick Step)
9. William Bonnet (FRA / Bouygues Telecom)
10. Sandy Casar (FRA / Francaise des Jeux)
11. Jimmy Casper (FRA / Saur-Sojasun)
12. Gregory Henderson (NZL / Team Sky)
13. Vladimir Karpets (RUS / Katusha)
14. Jurgen van den Broeck (BEL / OmegaPharma-Lotto)
15. Theo Bos (NED / Cervelo)
16. Francesco Chicchi (ITA / Liquigas)
17. Vladimir Efimkin (RUS / AG2R)
18. Andrei Grivko (UKR / Astana)
19. Tiago Machado (POR / The Shack)
20. Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA / OmegaPharma-Lotto)
21. Jose Rujano (VEN / ISD)
22. Alex Rasmussen (DEN / Saxo Bank)
23. Luke Roberts (AUS / Milram)
24. Pierre Rolland (FRA / Bouygues Telecom)
25. Francisco Ventoso (ESP / Carmiooro-NGC)

Täydet 150 pelimerkkiä saatiin käytettyä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambody

Ja hienosti alkoi podium cafe-kausi, kun Ale-Jet pannutti loppukirinsä asfaltin pintaan. Onko tietoa kävikö pahemmin?

"A-Train"

1. Alberto Contador
2. Andre Greipel
3. Franco Pellizotti
4. Alessandro Petacchi
5. Juan Antonio Flecha
6. Robbie McEwen
7. David Moncoutie
8. Bert De Waele
9. Gregory Henderson
10. Ignatas Konovalovas
11. Frantisek Rabon
12. Nicholas Roche
13. Paolo Tiralongo
14. David Zabriskie
15. Igor Anton
16. Francis De Greef
17. Remí Di Gregorio
18. Andriy Grivko
19. Daniel Navarro
20. Yaroslav Popovych
21. Juan Mauricio Soler
22. Sylwester Szmyd
23. Jussi Veikkanen
24. Alex Rasmussen
25. Francisco Ventoso

----------


## vetooo

> Ja hienosti alkoi podium cafe-kausi, kun Ale-Jet pannutti loppukirinsä asfaltin pintaan. Onko tietoa kävikö pahemmin?



Ei käynyt pahemmin. Petacchi kertoi starttaavansa tämänpäiväiselle etapille Sardinian ympäriajossa jos paikat eivät kipeytyneet sietämättömiksi yön aikana.

----------


## OJ

Mä olen paikallisen kaljapyöräilyseuran klassikko-kisassa mukana joukkueella:

Tom Boonen
Edvald Boasson Hagen
Stijn Devolder
Jonny Hoogerland
Lars Boom
Aleksandr Kuschynski
Martin Velits
Daniel Lloyd
ja Ivan Basso

Pitää rekisteröidä tiimi noihin muihinkin.

----------


## Sambody

Ja Sambody kiittää Flechaa, tästä on hyvä jatkaa.

EDIT: Roche(3. Luganossa) ja De Waele(13. Omloopissa) ovat myös ansainneet paikkansa joukkueessa nähtävästi.

----------


## Sambody

Kausi on pitkä, kausi on pitkä.  :Vink:  Tosin toiveitakin on, koska on selvää yhdennäköisyyttä havaittavissa maestro Vetoon tiimin kanssa. Eli ei kai voi hirveän pahasti raiteilta suistua A-Juna?

No ei tosiaan pöllömpi "kauden avaus", vaikka Petrin tiimi paalupaikalle rynnistikin.

----------


## vetooo

Eipäs vielä paukutella henkseleitä siellä!  :Leveä hymy:  Team Vetooo on lähtenyt liikkeelle ikään kuin Jan Ullrich konsanaan kilpailukauteensa. Kasassa on 15 pistettä ja se vastaa juuri sitä Ullen ylipainoa kilogrammoissa tässä vaiheessa vuotta!  :Sarkastinen: 

Tässä Podium Cafessa on kyseessä enemmän tuuria kuin taitoa. Tietenkin varmsti jokainen valitsi hinta-laatusuhteeltaan parhaat kuskit omaan tiimiinsä, mutta Cyclingfeverin manageripelissä vaaditaan enemmän tietoa ja taitoa, unohtamatta tuuria.

----------


## #Juha#

*Tiimi J* saalistanut *180 pistettä* (Farrar). Ok alku.
Tom Boonen  :Vihainen:  Rengas ja vilu  :Vihainen:  Ensi kisassa sitten  :Leveä hymy:  luottoa löytyy vielä tallipäälliköltä.

----------


## spandex

TeamSpandex Risto Ulmalan tyyliin hyvissä kyttäysasemissa pääjoukon perällä - eli pisteitä täydet nolla.

Mä postailen joukkuettani tänne sitten kun niitä pinnoja heruu...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sambody

Team Vetooo aloitti heti kirin, kun pete pääsi vittuilemasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Soo soo, ei saa vittuilla!  :Kieli pitkällä:  Tuurini kääntyy, Bos näyttää kuka on Boss! Näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna, tuo joukkueeni on kyllä kasattu aivan päin helvettiä. Klassikkoajajat puuttuvat aivan täysin ja klassikoista on luvassa aika tajuttomat pisteet, kun ne ovat ns. kakkosluokkaa Podium Cafen pisteytystavassa. Noh, hupia kerrakseen ja vakavalla ilmeellä seuraamme tilanteen kehittymistä!  :Leveä hymy:  Olisi ehkä pitänyt miettiä se toinen 30-minuuttinen, mutta näillä mennään niin kuin Matti Virmanen on kohtalaisen monta kertaa sanonut!
*
Kasataan tähän nyt vielä nämä foorumilaisten Podium Cafe -tallien nimet:

#Juha# = Tiimi J
petri ok = Nuori Messipoika ProCycling Team
Sambody = A-Train
spandex = TeamSpandex
vetooo = Team Vetooo*

Puuttuuko listalta joku foorumisti tai onko jonkun tiimin nimi väärin?

----------


## Sambody

Kyllä täytyy sanoa, että joukkuetta maiskutellessa näkee siitä, että se on tehty deadline-päivänä. Olisi voinut hieman eritavalla koota joukkueen, mutta ei se varmasti heittopussi ole tässäkään skabassa.

Jos valintoja nostaisi esiin tässä:
*
Alberto Contador -* _uskon, että El Pistolero on tämän kauden pistehai. Näin siis luonnollinen valinta.

_*Gorilla Greipel* *ja Ale-Jet* - _Maailman top5 kirimiehiä. Paljon tulee etappivoittoja ja top10 sijoituksia. Toivotaan paria pistepaitaakin.

_*Pellizotti, Moncoutie, Soler* - _Mäkipaidat ja etappivoitot taivoitteena. Pellizottilta ja varauksin Solerilta voi saada muutaman pisteen kokonaiskisoistakin.

_*Roche, Di Gregorio, Anton, De Greef -* _Nuoret lupaukset joilta odotettavissa kaikkea mahtavan ja mahalaskun väliltä. Hinta suuressa roolissa._

*McEwen, Henderson, Ventoso -* _Hieman heikommantason kirimiehet, mutta voivat yllättää. Ventoso varsinkin käy napsimassa etappeja pienemmistä kisoista.

_*De Waele, Flecha -* _Akilleen kantapääni eli klassikkomiehet. Flecha aloitti kauden loistavasti, mutta on hieman yksin näissä kisoissa. De Waele tuo jämäpisteitä.

_*Konovalovas, Rabon, Zabriskie, Grivko, Rasmussen -* _Joukkueen aika-ajajat. Toiveissa pari etappivoittoa ja maanmestarin paidat haltuun.

_*Tiralongo, Szmyd, Navarro, Popo -* _Joukkueen apuajajat. Keräävät pisteensä osanotoista isoihin kisoihin. Kovan tason ukkoja eikä siis mahdottomia etappivoitot.

Veikkanen - Kiintiö suomalainen.

_Etsin ylipäätään hintalaatu- suhteeltaan hyviä kuskeja. Myös mahdollisia läpimurtokauden kuskeja otettu mukaan. Nyt lähinnä harmittaa tuo klassikkoukkojen vähyys ja Theo Bosin skippaus. Tiesin hänen potentiaalinsa, mutta syletti vieläkin viime kauden tapahtumat. Toivotaan, ettei nouse kauden komeetaksi.

Nyt vain rohkeasti esiin muut foorumilaiset, jotka vielä pihtaavat joukkueitaan suurelta yleisöltä. Petrin mainitseman oletetun fillarifoorumin tämän hetkisen kärkinimen joukkueen bongasin itsekkin.

EDIT: Pariisi-Nizzan "A-Juna" ajaa seuraavassa kokoonpanossa:
Contador(GC)
Greipel(kirit ja pistepaita)
Henderson(kirit)
Roche(kaikki mahdollinen)
Moncoutie(mäkipaita, etappivoitto?)
De Greef(tee edes jotain)
Di Gregorio(tee edes jotain)
Navarro(taitaa toimia puhtaana apuajana)
Popovych(taitaa toimia puhtaana apuajana)

----------


## #Juha#

*Tiimi J* lähtee *Murcian-kiertoon* kahden kapteenin taktiikalla. 

*Lance* ja *Wiggins*
Apuajajina ainakin:
IMPEY Daryl

Lisää ajaji toki tulossa kun ajajalistat selviää.

Ja pisteitä ropisee jompikumpi herra hoitanee kokonaiskilpailun.  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Harmittava pistemenetys oli kun Pierrick Fedrigo:n kakkos sijaa  (Les Boucles du Sud Ardeche, Ranska) ei huomioitu ollenkaan.  :Vihainen:

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Soo soo, ei saa vittuilla!  Tuurini kääntyy, Bos näyttää kuka on Boss! Näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna, tuo joukkueeni on kyllä kasattu aivan päin helvettiä. Klassikkoajajat puuttuvat aivan täysin ja klassikoista on luvassa aika tajuttomat pisteet, kun ne ovat ns. kakkosluokkaa Podium Cafen pisteytystavassa. Noh, hupia kerrakseen ja vakavalla ilmeellä seuraamme tilanteen kehittymistä!  Olisi ehkä pitänyt miettiä se toinen 30-minuuttinen, mutta näillä mennään niin kuin Matti Virmanen on kohtalaisen monta kertaa sanonut!
> *
> Kasataan tähän nyt vielä nämä foorumilaisten Podium Cafe -tallien nimet:
> 
> #Juha# = Tiimi J
> petri ok = Nuori Messipoika ProCycling Team
> Sambody = A-Train
> spandex = TeamSpandex
> vetooo = Team Vetooo*
> ...



Tietenkin *TetedeCourse* saman nimisellä jengillä, muttei ole (vielä???) kisan kärjessä, vaikka kait nimen perusteella pitäis olla - koossa vasta 170 pinnaa: Boss ja Cav.

Tein joukkueen aivan liian aikaisin lomamatkani vuoksi, ja aivan liian paljon kirimiehiä, mutta tolla nyt mennään ...

----------


## vetooo

En voi kuin nauraa tällä hetkellä itselleni!  :Leveä hymy:  Jotenkin minusta tuntuu, että me kaikki olemme ottaneet tämän pelin aivan liian tosissaan. Nyt kiroamme miten päin helvettiä tuli ajajavalinnat tehtyä etc.  :Leveä hymy:  Petri ok taitaa olla ainut, joka suorastaan huokuu itseluottamus ajajavalintojensa suhteen!  :Vink:

----------


## #Juha#

*Tiimi J* sai vihdoin toisen ajajan pistesijoille Wiggo kolmas Murciassa.
*saldo: 190p*

Tallin kirimies *Farrar* kaatui pahasti Italiassa.  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  Lähde
http://cdn.media.cyclingnews.com//20...732800_600.jpg

----------


## kukavaa

Vanhalla taktiikalla, tuttuja nimiä listaan suurimpia omia suosikkeja jinxaamatta, mukana Biking Pedal Punks.

----------


## Googol

1.	SIL.ROCHER 	-	Chasing potatoes 	|	81
-----------------					
9. 	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	56
69. 	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	25
69. 	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	25
69. 	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	25
189. 	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	0
189. 	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	0
189. 	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	0
189. 	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	0
189. 	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	0

Onko muita foorumilla vaikuttavia mukana?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Noniin, tästä se lähtee. Alpecin-Fenix on nyt karanteenissa.
Toivottavasti ei mene klassikkosesonki reisille.

----------


## Googol

1.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	193
145.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	78
241.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	66
318.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	50
318.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	50
457.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	25
457.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	25
612.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	0
612.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	0

Täytyy dokumentoida tämän päivän tilanne.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Joku FrankV roikkuu edelleen takarenkaassasi, karista se!

----------


## Googol

1.	david4bikes 	-	Jesus, Etc. 	|	985
-----------------					
2. 	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	965
70. 	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	575
205. 	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	286
244. 	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	235
267. 	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	220
450. 	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	110
450. 	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	110
664. 	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	25
686. 	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	10

Jeesus voitti Ihmemiehen.

----------


## Googol

1.	Bo Ke	-	U25 Cycling Team	|	3255
-----------------					
24.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	2465
27.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	2456
32.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	2421
86.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	2155
178.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	1865
273.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	1655
321.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	1560
705.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	860
785.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	565

No nyt on tiukkaa.

----------


## Googol

1.	sagas	-	123456789	|	6191
-----------------					
6.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	5685
15.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	5448
19.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	5350
124.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	4493
135.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	4417
153.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	4335
207.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	4173
689.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	2497
744.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	2266

Ei ole tainnut ennen näin hyvää edustusta kärjessä olla.

----------


## Googol

Giroa aloitellaan kolmen hengen irtioton edelleen hallitessa.

1.	My Kuwait	-	LitrosaCycling	|	9230
-----------------					
9.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	8021
10.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	7967
15.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	7892
110.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	6791
143.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	6594
217.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	6298
233.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	6244
547.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	5054
776.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	3676

----------


## Cybbe

Olisin mukana mutta en tiedä miten edes liitytään peliin?

----------


## kukavaa

Tähän fantasia liigaan ei enää ehdi osallustua:/

----------


## Googol

1.	sagas	-	123456789	|	11758
-----------------					
26.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	10281
49.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	9907
68.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	9727
89.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	9451
99.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	9361
194.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	8758
308.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	8199
706.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	6202
735.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	5907

Viisi foorumistia sadan parhaan joukossa.

----------


## Googol

1.	PvdV	-	Pietje Pelle op zijn Gazelle	|	13622
-----------------					
8.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	12786
110.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	10942
144.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	10631
153.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	10572
160.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	10506
226.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	10059
396.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	9088
579.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	7997
765.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	6502

Tourin myöta Pogacarittomien joukkueiden sijoitukset putosivat.

----------


## Googol

1.	Cacaramus	-	Are You Hirt? No, It's Just Eekhoff	|	14706
-----------------					
4.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	14481
84.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	12644
114.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	12328
140.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	12163
186.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	11797
198.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	11724
407.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	10405
474.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	10034
679.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	8538

Vueltaan lähdetään yllä olevasta tilanteesta. Pahasti näyttää, että jos ei joukkue tästä kohta hyydy, niin jossiteltavaa jää paljon.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ja Almeidan voitto Puolassa parantaa asemiasi vielä tuostakin. Sitä ei ole vielä laskettu mukaan.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Eipä se Puolan kierros loppunutkaan vielä tänään. No pisteet tulee sitten huomenna  :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

1.	Cacaramus	-	Are You Hirt? No, It's Just Eekhoff	|	21702
-----------------					
8.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	20670
154.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	17406
196.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	17023
210.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	16864
318.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	16060
319.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	16053
423.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	15367
576.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	14192
613.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	13854

Uhkaavasti näyttää sille, että Tenbossen kakkossija on edelleen foorumin paras saavutus, ja allekirjoittaneelle jää reilusti jossiteltavaa. Esim. Honore oli pitkään joukkuessa, mutta lopulta sinne päätyi joku muu. Jos vaikka täysin käsittämättömän Sean de Bien valinnan vaintaisi Honoreen, ei sitä enää muuta tarvittaisikaan. Tai jos Bennett olisi ajanut kauden loppuun. Noh, on tässä vielä aikaa pudota.

----------


## TetedeCourse

*FSA Directeur Sportif avattu - The deadline for submitting a team for the year-long competition is Saturday, February 19th, 23h59 CET (UAE Tour Eve) for both the men's and the women's game*

----------


## Googol

Muistutellaanpas tästä. Lauantaihin asti aikaa. Alla vielä viime vuoden lopputulokset.

1.	Lampje	-	Lampenkappen	|	22561
-----------------					
9.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	21415
156.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	18136
249.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	17220
273.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	17023
283.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	16964
350.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	16503
369.	LosBrolin	-	BeliveNizzolo	|	16347
579.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	14782
618.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	14409

----------


## Googol

1.	Greylock	-	BoPenYang	|	7948
-----------------					
10.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	7249
12.	LosBrolin	-	Guest countries only	|	7171
50.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	6493
190.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	5527
279.	Googol	-	MacGyver Cycling Team	|	5096
411.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	4622
578.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	4067
663.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	3691
683.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	3573

L-alkuiset virtuaalisporttidirikat hallitsee.  Tenbosse päätti antaa muille tasoitusta jättämällä Pogacarin pois joukkueesta. Itseltä taas pääsi Ayuso lentämään tutkan alla, mutta ei tuo nyt muutenkaan niin häävi sakki ole.

----------


## Googol

1.	Manuel8	-	KabindaPower - UNCC p/b Casa de Repouso da Guia	|	16169
--------------					
3.	LosBrolin	-	Guest countries only	|	15562
23.	Laeski	-	Mätisäkki CC	|	14635
64.	TetedeCourse	-	TetedeCourse	|	13638
96.	Googol		MacGyver Cycling Team	|	13197
168.	Lekuu	-	Rahkoilan Ryhti	|	12448
394.	Salaliittoteoria	-	Citius, altius, fortius	|	10963
652.	roffe	-	Biking Pedal Punks	|	9177
728.	Mustankoiranmies	-	Tenbosse	|	8500
734.	juho156	-	Ruskon Raastajat	|	8456

Nyt on kovia joukkueita forumisteilla.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Hah, naisten kisassa jaettu ykköstila, vaikka en naisten pyöräilystä mielestäni mitään ymmmärräkään  :Hymy:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tuli näköjään foorumilaisille kaksoisvoitto naisten joukkueissa:
https://www.podiumcafe.com/2022/10/2...nners#comments

----------

